# Imprinting Odor



## Guest

I am interested in hearing different training opinions of initial imprinting of dogs on odor. Doesn't matter dope, bomb, cadaver, cell phone, etc...Odor is odor

Interested in hearing how and your protocols. (Four box variable - protocol, Randy Hare methods, PVC throws, aggressive response, wall method, BSD, etc etc...) Why you like it or don't is fine as well.

Not interested in getting into arguments on what is better, what obviously works for you is the better method for you. Want to hear some discussion on the matter....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matthew Grubb

Last dog I put dope on I started imprinting with these little odor imprinting balls... http://www.elitek9.com/Odor-Imprinting-Ball/productinfo/SD41/

I like the idea of the dog interacting with the odor source as well as your ability to interact with the dog. I also think the fact that the ball sits in the dogs mouth right below the volmeral nasal passage helps in the training process....but that's just my own opinion.


----------



## Guest

Matthew Grubb said:


> Last dog I put dope on I started imprinting with these little odor imprinting balls... http://www.elitek9.com/Odor-Imprinting-Ball/productinfo/SD41/
> 
> I like the idea of the dog interacting with the odor source as well as your ability to interact with the dog. I also think the fact that the ball sits in the dogs mouth right below the volmeral nasal passage helps in the training process....but that's just my own opinion.


 
I wondered how those balls were, I knew someone who was playing tug with his dog with odor in there and broke a tooth along with piercing the odor bag and spilling in his mouth. 

Have you had good success with it? Is the dog passive or aggressive?


----------



## Matthew Grubb

No broken teeth...we don't get that crazy. The only actual drug I use is marijuana.. I use scented cotton balls for the other odors during imprinting. They worked great and made for an easy transition to the remote boxes we put him on next. He is a passive trained response dog now.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jody Butler said:


> I am interested in hearing different training opinions of initial imprinting of dogs on odor. Doesn't matter dope, bomb, cadaver, cell phone, etc...Odor is odor
> 
> Interested in hearing how and your protocols. (Four box variable - protocol, Randy Hare methods, PVC throws, aggressive response, wall method, BSD, etc etc...) Why you like it or don't is fine as well.
> 
> Not interested in getting into arguments on what is better, what obviously works for you is the better method for you. Want to hear some discussion on the matter....
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Jody

There is a new (2006) detection dog sport called K9 Nose Work. I just went to a seminar this past Sunday. We started
with 8 small card board boxes and the dogs favorite treat in one of the boxes. Not as high tech as Dutch Boxes etc. but pretty cheap 

http://www.k9nosework.com/


----------



## David Frost

I do a variation of the 4-box method. Nothing fancy. I try to get away from boxes as fast as I can and get to actual searching scenarios. I don't use scented anything. I only use actual substance of whatever odor I'm training. 

DFrost


----------



## Guest

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Jody
> 
> There is a new (2006) detection dog sport called K9 Nose Work. I just went to a seminar this past Sunday. We started
> with 8 small card board boxes and the dogs favorite treat in one of the boxes. Not as high tech as Dutch Boxes etc. but pretty cheap
> 
> http://www.k9nosework.com/


 
Thanks, going to look at it now!


----------



## Candy Eggert

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Jody
> 
> There is a new (2006) detection dog sport called K9 Nose Work. I just went to a seminar this past Sunday. We started
> with 8 small card board boxes and the dogs favorite treat in one of the boxes. Not as high tech as Dutch Boxes etc. but pretty cheap
> 
> http://www.k9nosework.com/


Hi Thomas,

Were those my friends Amy Herot and Ron Gaunt giving the seminar? Founders of the organization. Or local instructors?

It's lots of fun for the dogs  And watching the dogs use their natural talents is fun for the owner's too. Enjoy your classes!


----------



## Jonathan Katz

1- I use the dogs reward loaded with odor for imprinting. Once the dog will hunt and find his reward constantly, I move to the boxes.
2- Like what David said, teach the dog his alert (any alert you like, I like a passive), teach him to search and get him off of the boxes.
3- The dog should also search everything in training, he is going to see in the work. I know we can't show him everything, but I will show as much as I can.

I also use a BSD in the boxes and in generalizing. Plus, I have an extra BSD for distraction.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Were those my friends Amy Herot and Ron Gaunt giving the seminar? Founders of the organization. Or local instructors?
> 
> It's lots of fun for the dogs  And watching the dogs use their natural talents is fun for the owner's too. Enjoy your classes!


Hi Candy,

It was Ron Gaunt and a local trainer Dana Zinn who moved out to Denver from Cali. Ron was real good at interacting with and reading all the dogs. My Doberboy isn't real great at new situations (working inside with lots of people) and this was his first try at scent work (other then tracking)
but Ron had him sticking his head in the scent boxes looking
for treats in the first round. My the final 4th round he was dragging me in the building


----------



## Candy Eggert

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Candy,
> 
> It was Ron Gaunt and a local trainer Dana Zinn who moved out to Denver from Cali. Ron was real good at interacting with and reading all the dogs. My Doberboy isn't real great at new situations (working inside with lots of people) and this was his first try at scent work (other then tracking)
> but Ron had him sticking his head in the scent boxes looking
> for treats in the first round. My the final 4th round he was dragging me in the building


Ron's a great good ol' boy and he really loves the dogs. He's a retired K9 handler/instructor and his passion is the scent work.

One of the great things about Ron is exactly as you said..he reads the dogs very well. He doesn't discount a dog/team because of lack of exposure. It's amazing to see some dogs that have, maybe surface/environmental issues grow with a lot of confidence in the scent work and classes. Just like your boy :smile: The more you do it the better it gets. I hope you have lots of fun with your Doberboy and keep us posted. 

Ron loved my young Malinois Rico so much he wanted to buy him for his business. A dog that will walk a room on his hind legs when he catches a high odor :smile:


----------

